# Critter Keeper?



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting a betta but I wanted to do my research first so here I am.  I was reading on this forum that some people use critter keepers. Do they work well as temporary homes?
Oh yeah and how many gallons does the large one hold? (Of the critter keeper)

What about this tank too? Would it work well?
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752291&lmdn=Brand

I'm still not sure if I will get one but I'm looking for the all the info and help I can get. 

Thanks!


----------



## quyllur (Aug 17, 2011)

I think when most people are talking about kritter keepers they're referring to something like this:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752730

Lots of people use these as permanent homes, the medium is roughly 3 gallons, the large roughly 5 gallons, which is a nice sized home for your average single betta. Of course you'd have to add a heater, probably a 25w. You can add a filter with a soft water flow or up your water changes.

Lots of people use these very successfully!


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Okey dokey! Thanks!  
oh and another question, Are gravel vacuums a must?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

The first pic there, the picture makes it look awesome but I have one currently and it is only 1 gal. 1 gal is okay but not ideal for permanent keeping. Also, you will probably have to remove the bubbler tube since it irritates the top of the water constantly and, I found at least, covered the whole surface of water with bubbles in which Lakitu lost his food :/ I pulled it out. Now all I'm waiting for is to get out to get a larger Kritter Keeper (the second link posted). They are easy to keep and provide room for Mr Fish.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Those vacuum's are used in larger tanks. 5+ gals. A smaller tank can be dumped while cleaning. I mean, I'm sure you can find small ones to suck stuff out of the gravel but you'll end up having to still do frequent water changes anyway so I don't see the need for them. 1 betta won't make that much mess anyway if you're scooping out what he doesn't eat at mealtime.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i heard the large won't hold it's weight in water. i use the Mediums myself. they're really roomy, and you can really plant them up and have small caves and such. :3 here's a picture of one of mine. it was when Dante lived in it, back when he was still alive...









pardon the mess. x: all that's my "Entertaining Dante" items. x:


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

LOL! Okay thank you all for your help!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm pretty sure a roughly 2gal one wouldn't need a vacuum. In one about that size you scoop out half the water and replace with fresh treated water once a week, and once a week you remove him and replace all the water. I use glass marbles/stones, so I just dump them into a pasta strainer (used only for this). And rinse out the poo.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I use glass stones in my tanks too, once a week I do 50% water change and once a week I do 100% water change and clean out the whole tank. I have the first one posted, its not that big sadly.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

A gravel siphon isn't a must if you don't plan on filtering the critter keeper...But you will need to do 100% water changes and rinse the gravel if you plan to not filter the critter keeper. water changes depend on the size. anthing 2+ gallons should be fine with 2 water changes weekly. one 50% and then one 100%. I think critter keepers make really nice permanent betta homes as long as they are big enough and heated. I have my one guy in a 3 gallon critter keeper (I believe it was the large, though I could be wrong. I bought it at petco) I eventually put a filter in my 3 gallon critter keeper so I don't have to do 100% water changes anymore...My guy is a tail-biter and 100% water changes really stressed him out. Here is a picture of my critter keeper:










(nevermind the water lines..haha...This was took before water change)


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I think ck look very nice and roomy!! I need to get out and find one. I am not supporting my PetsUnlimited bc of the way they run their "business". Workers standing around while adult syrian hamsters attack each other, no water/food etc... And the PetSmart are currently out. I think I'll call them ^^ 
Which is the best size for a betta tank?? Whoever mentioned the large ones don't hold their weight in water, can you provide a link?? It would be an awful shame to have one break on an unsuspecting, but well meaning, buyer!! (And as I'm in the market, I'd really like to know!)


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i forget where i read it..... on another Betta forum, i think. x-x it's been months since i read that, but always kept it in mind.

they're VERY roomy! my new little guy, Scout, looks like a minnow in a 5 gallon in his, which is a medium!


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

What is the most reasonably priced heater I can use that is still effective?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

You got me excited. I just called PetSmart and they have a medium in stock for 14.99. I might go get it tonight. o.o 

This thread re-sparked my want for one!!


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Colio! Ilooked it up and my PetSmart has medium for $11.99!!!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Careful if that's online price!! I bought my bettatherm heater odd them onlin and got hit with a 13.99 shipping charge! oO If there's expensive shipping I reccomend the actual store for shopping


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ah, okay. I'll check out the store sometime next week.  Thanks for the warning. Does anyone know if this heater is good?
http://www.amazon.com/Hydor-HEATER-Aquarium-Heater-Watts/dp/B0006JLPFE


----------



## quyllur (Aug 17, 2011)

I have this heater for my 3.5 gal acrylic tank

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Heater-1-ct/10291809

Some people have reported having problems with it, I haven't had any issues, and it's relatively small. It keeps my tank at 78*. It's not adjustable but I think in a small tank it does the trick. Make sure you get a small thermometer (the ones that float or suction to the inside of the tank are best and cheap, like 2.50) so that you can monitor it and see at a glance if it stops working or malfunctions. You may be able to find a few options at your local pet store in that range. Just make sure it's rated for the size of tank you get.

Oh and btw, for a rough estimate of how much water your rectangular or square tank can hold take L*W*H and divide by 231.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Okay, thanks! I'll have to see if my store has it.  Thanks again!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I ordered this one :http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4455060&lmdn=Aquarium+Size which is in the mail coming to me bc NO stores sell it locally. People here seem to like it but many other feel the ones that are not adjustable can be a nuisance! This small betta therm one only heats the water a couple degrees above room temperature so you'll need a thermometr and a stable room temp!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Laki said:


> I ordered this one :http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4455060&lmdn=Aquarium+Size which is in the mail coming to me bc NO stores sell it locally. People here seem to like it but many other feel the ones that are not adjustable can be a nuisance! This small betta therm one only heats the water a couple degrees above room temperature so you'll need a thermometr and a stable room temp!


Seems like there are bad reviews on that one, let us know how it works out! I use the tetra ones in my tanks, no issues so far and the temp is always at 78F.


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

What gallons is this(It's large I think)?


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Most likely you have a 3.4 gallon if you got it from petco


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I have HAGEN mini elite heaters in my pet keepers. They seem to work well. I also have a tera 50 watt one but it can barely heat up 3 gallons :evil:


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Do you think a 7.5 watt heater could heat a three gallon tank or no, it is one of those bowl heaters it said it could heat 2 to 5 gallons


----------



## Aquarianblue (Aug 26, 2011)

I had one of those *ZOO MED bowl heaters, meant for 1-3 gallons. I put it in my 1 gallon, with Flirt, under rocks and all. and she dang near got boiled. Went into shock, but I saved her. she ended up with temp swb out of the deal. but she's 100% now, and happy. I just wanted to warn about them.*


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

I might be safe because I don't think I am going to get the zoo med ones for the 3 gallon


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Tikibirds said:


> I have HAGEN mini elite heaters in my pet keepers. They seem to work well. I also have a tera 50 watt one but it can barely heat up 3 gallons :evil:


Yours might be faulty, I have used the 50w in my 10g and it worked wonderfully. I've also used it in the 0.8g in a pinch and it stayed stable. 

The Elite filter, what does yours look like? I have two here but they seem way to strong for bettas. I bought them for my boys but never could use them.


----------



## quyllur (Aug 17, 2011)

A heaters ability to maintain a good temp is also dependant on the temp of the room the tank is in. If you have a room that stays relatively warm than a lower watt heater would probably manage to keep up. However if the room gets cold, it might only bring the temp up a few degrees and then break before its time due to having to work to hard.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm in Atlantic Canada, its cold 360 days of the year haha You should see my heat bill for this summer, yes heat.


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

I actually just got the 1 gallon tank the topic creator put in their original post. It's actually one from Wal-Mart of a different brand but is basically the same exact tank.
My poor little dude had to make due with a vase for about a week and he seems much happier in this little one gallon. I know it's not ideal but that's all I can do for now. He seems pretty active and amused and it looks really pretty in the kitchen. He has his little marimo moss ball and the tank comes with a really nice little light. I did not use the filter thing that came with it because I deemed it unnecessary. 

The critter keeps are cheap and functional. But not offense to those who use them, but they kinda look cheap, especially with the lid. I guess you could always take the lid off but still don't care for the looks. Sorry guys.


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

fishy friend2 said:


> Most likely you have a 3.4 gallon if you got it from petco


That's a blue cover and it's from petsmart.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

DazzleKitty said:


> I actually just got the 1 gallon tank the topic creator put in their original post. It's actually one from Wal-Mart of a different brand but is basically the same exact tank.
> My poor little dude had to make due with a vase for about a week and he seems much happier in this little one gallon. I know it's not ideal but that's all I can do for now. He seems pretty active and amused and it looks really pretty in the kitchen. He has his little marimo moss ball and the tank comes with a really nice little light. I did not use the filter thing that came with it because I deemed it unnecessary.
> 
> The critter keeps are cheap and functional. But not offense to those who use them, but they kinda look cheap, especially with the lid. I guess you could always take the lid off but still don't care for the looks. Sorry guys.


That's the tank I have for Nixon, I didn't put the filter system in it either, it would take from what little room he has LOL I used the pump on my 20g air stone, love it. He's moving up to a divided 10g though, but its a great starter tank.Helped me in a pinch!


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Critter keepers are good homes for bettas, and cheap too!
The only thing I don't like about them is how it looks. It does look very cheap but whatever xD


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Bleh... cheaper then Petsmart  

Kritter keeper


----------



## GalvatronX99 (May 7, 2011)

As an alternative to critter keepers, you can make your own glass tank for really cheap (not counting buying the glass cutter and silicone, but that's a one time purchase for multiple hand made tanks).

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...Id=10051&catalogId=10053&superSkuId=202939045

I used that brand of glass to make my own 4 gal tank. I used two of the 8x10 sheets and 3 of the 10x12 sheets. Cost me 10.92 before tax and tools. The glass cutter is 6 bucks (you don't need one of these if you don't care about looks, even then intelligent design can make it a non issue), and the silicone was like five bucks. I've made several of these small tanks for friends and family with the first tube of silicone I bought. Just make sure the silicone is 100% WITHOUT antimold chemicals in the silicone.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I believe GE windows and Doors type I is good for tanks, it was recommended to me by my local aquarium club. Do not buy type II, it has anti mold in it.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

How many gallons is the small size?


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

I found out that another pet store in our city has Ck's cheaper.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> I'm in Atlantic Canada, its cold 360 days of the year haha You should see my heat bill for this summer, yes heat.


I hear you, we had total 2 weeks of summer. Maybe I'm even optimistic about that:/ Worst summer ever. :shock:


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

How many gallons are in the small sized critter keeper hold?


----------

